# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Group Senario #2

## Sarge47

Here it is Wolves, it involves a small aircraft.  It's okay for the moment, but isn't going to stay that way.  There will be at least fatality, maybe more and some injured.  Equipment will be minimal.  Any WP member is welcome to join up, if they got the nerve.  Any takers on these seats? :Confused:   Sign up now! :Cool:

----------


## owl_girl

Sure Ill sign up

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Why not  I am in the back.

----------


## Sarge47

That's three of us, any more of you guys want to sign up.  I think it's gonna be really interesting. :Wink:

----------


## Sarge47

My favorite Quote.  Hey, we got seats left, it's gonna get wild!

----------


## wareagle69

okay wtf i'll jump in the back beside rim we can either live together or die together i am here to give you either one...

----------


## Sarge47

> okay wtf i'll jump in the back beside rim we can either live together or die together i am here to give you either one...


I'm glad your here, RiM needs a teacher, and anybody who can teach a moose to snore gets my vote! :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

I will reluctantly climb in, seat me over a wing or something, I need about 6 of those little bottles, make it Crown please, if no Crown, Absolute will do.

Is it a commercial flight, sight seeing, or a guide flight?

What part of the world, hope it's the US as everytime I go out of the US (last two times)  freak'n immigration don't want to let me back in.  Think I'm some kind of South American drug lord or something.

----------


## Sarge47

> I will reluctantly climb in, seat me over a wing or something, I need about 6 of those little bottles, make it Crown please, if no Crown, Absolute will do.
> 
> Is it a commercial flight, sight seeing, or a guide flight?
> 
> What part of the world, hope it's the US as everytime I go out of the US (last two times)  freak'n immigration don't want to let me back in.  Think I'm some kind of South American drug lord or something.


It's a smaller aircraft!  Everybody can bring one pack of survival equipment along with whatever's on their belts or in their pockets.  We're going into Canada so fire arms are not allowed.  Start making your survival lists and post them.  We still have seats left, and btw FVR, it's BYOB!  So if you stash one in your pack, list it. :Wink:

----------


## FVR

Okay.

Ref. to packs; ALICE, MOLLE, Bergen, RUCk, etc.  LOL.

----------


## FVR

Oh, forgot to tell ya, I'm "A LEG." LOL

----------


## owl_girl

What time of year is it?

----------


## Sarge47

> What time of year is it?


which means I shoulda mentioned it 1st.  Present time, present day. :Wink:

----------


## FVR

Last question from me.

What the hell are we goint to Canada for?

I thought Cananada only prohibited handguns?

Weight limit on packs?  small airplanes usually have limits.

----------


## Sarge47

> Last question from me.
> 
> What the hell are we goint to Canada for?
> 
> I thought Cananada only prohibited handguns?


Okay, but you gotta store it in luggage! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   The reason we're in Canada will be explained a bit later.  I haven't flown in years, afraid of the bird "flew" I guess. (sorry, couldn't resist).  So we'll say 35 lbs.

----------


## owl_girl

In my pack 
blanket, pillow, socks, hat, cup, water bottle, Katadyn Pocket Filter, field guide book, fishing hooks, fishing line, magnesium flint, lighter, magnifying glass, flashlight, batteries, knife, knife sharpener, finger nail clipper, multi tool with spoon & fork, pen & paper, hand sanitizer, soap, personal hygiene products, jacket, extra change of clothes.

----------


## owl_girl

Oh yea I forgot some food. Beef jerky and trail mix with nuts and dried fruit. Also a small pot. Im not sure how much weight that all amounts to.

----------


## Sarge47

> Oh yea I forgot some food. Beef jerky and trail mix with nuts and dried fruit. Also a small pot. Im not sure how much weight that all amounts to.


We say right on the money, it's all hypothetical anyway. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    What's on your belt and in your pockets? :Confused:

----------


## owl_girl

Canteen, folding knife, salt packs, binoculars, I dont really know what all Id take on account of I dont know where Im going or what were doing.  But I normally travel light so Ill just go with that.

----------


## Sarge47

I'm wearing military  polypro thermals under my bdus.  In my right cargo pocket I have my wallet, two bandanas, and my Buck Folder.  In my left cargo pocket I carry my pocket/small survival kit in a small tin & a deck of cards.  In my right front trouser pocket is my "pharmacy".  Small amounts of Ibprophin, 1000mg. Vitamin "C" with bio-flavoids, antacid, caffine tablets,& home-made ephedrine capsules. (thanks to my wife on this last one.)  In my left front trouser pocket I carry my "harp" wrapped in a collaspable "platypus" water bottle.  In my back pockets are two each extra bandanas.  In my right top BDU blouse pocket are reading glasses, a small LED goose-neck flashlight and my "Swiss-Army" sunglasses in their case.  In my left top pocket are two granola bars.  In my lower bottom pocket is a bag of hard candy, and in it;s twin on the other side is an emergency fishing outfit with hand-tied flies that'll work most anywhere.  I wear a "Swiss Army" analouge watch on my left wrist.  I've styled my belt after Batman's.  It's loaded all the way around.  1st, starting from the right and going around the back I have my Ka-bar "Bull" Dozier knife, my multi-tool, My "Swiss Champ" Army knife, A Silva "Ranger" Compass, A Gerber folding hand-saw, & A very small pair of Bushnell Binocs.   I wear a felt, full-brimmed hat complete with 3 layers of braided 550 cord tied together with some snare wire for a hat band.  My small day pack carrys an MPI "All-weather Sportsman's blanket, one full MRE, One Nalgene water bottle with double wrappings of duct tape and more 550 cord wrapped between them along with lg. tea bags and sugar stuffed inside.  One #10 tin can & a 1# coffee can stuffed with the following.  candles, Kelty's Noah's Tarp, Lg. orange "halloween" trashbag.,3 55 Gal. 4 mil. trash bags, Extra Ka-bar knife.  Also 1 "rite-in-the -rain notebok and pen in condura case with Fisher's "Trekker" Space Pen. 1 Petzel "tikka XP" headlamp w/extra batteries, 1 small bag of dryer lint, 1 "strike-force" flint & steel, another 100' of 550 cord, 1 3"x5" USAF type signal mirror in case, 1 Fox 40 whistle,1 "home-made" 1st aid kit, 1 USMC Poncho and a fleece jacket.  I'm wearing my gore-tex Parka and my pack with items in it weighs about 25 lbs. and is under my seat. :Wink:

----------


## wareagle69

a hunting knife and the clothes on my back

----------


## Sarge47

> a hunting knife and the clothes on my back


Ha ha ha ha ha ha! :Big Grin:

----------


## ryaninmichigan

I am going with WE Got my Leatherman Wave and the clothes on my back. Oh ya and a half a pack of cigs and a zippo

----------


## FVR

Alright, ya'll got me.

1. Binos, to see all those animals I'm not going to be shooting.

2. Toothbrush

3. Wild Turkey (toothpaste)


Will have on my person what I would wear if I went for a walk across the street: BDUs, wallet, combat boots, Kabar, watch, hat, folding Gerber, sunglasses, 2pks of 5ct cigars / lighter (against wifes wishes) , and my green vest


Okay, let's play.

----------


## trax

I was sitting near the front and am now lying on the floor of the plane unconcious with blood gurgling out of a big gash in my leg....no saying what I've got in the luggage storage because I'm not awake to ask. What you gonna do?

----------


## owl_girl

> I was sitting near the front and am now lying on the floor of the plane unconcious with blood gurgling out of a big gash in my leg....no saying what I've got in the luggage storage because I'm not awake to ask. What you gonna do?


Not so fast trax lol. Id try to stop the bleeding and ask the pilot to fly you back to a hospital but that might destroy Sarges plan for the scenario.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> Not so fast trax lol. Id try to stop the bleeding and ask the pilot to fly you back to a hospital but that might destroy Sarges plan for the scenario.


Umm I think he crashed the plane for us...

----------


## FVR

Damnit Trax,

I told you not to drink that Turkey and play with that butterfly knife.

WE, knock his arse out, I'll  get the sutures and super glue.

Ah, don't worry about  it.  Trax, more Turkey?  hmmmm, gooooooodddddd.

----------


## Sarge47

Trax, get off the floor and quit trying to lay guilt on everybody!  Get in your seat.  Here's the scenario.  WE has invited members of the Wolf Pack up to his digs to see his Moose collection.  Those of us on the plane have driven up to his place and had a great time listening to Norm snore and fart, not always at the same time.  Then WE introduces us to his buddy who has a plane and wants us all to fly into Northern Manitoba to see how cool it is.  Since we're all jazzed from meeting each other and Norm...well, Norm's debatable...anyway, we all jump in the plane.  WE is sitting in the back with RiM, his huge arm around RiM's shoulders assuring him that he's gonna teach him a lot.  None of us are sure what that means.  Fvr &Trax are sitting together next sharing a half-pint bottle of something; either absolute, Seagrams CR, or Wild Turkey.  Anyway, he says he has another half-pint in his other BDU cargo  pocket and that seems to make TRAX happy.  Owl Girl is sitting next to the pilot, looking back at me telling me to quit being such a baby, that more people die in car accidents than plane crashes, and now I'm not only afraid of flying, but don't want to drive back home either.  We take off and somehow I survive it, and we head out to the beautiful forest, all the time I'm having to hear FVR complain because he couldn't bring along his blunderbuss!  As we're looking out over the forest the engine starts to sputter, the pilot seems cool about it at 1st, but then seems more worried.  He says that since we all left so quickly he neglected to file a flight plan and the ELB in the tail quit working last year and he never got around to replacing it.  Then the engine stalls.  The pilot grabs his radio and hands it to Owl-Girl instructing her to call in a may-day, which she does, but realizes that he failed to give her the co-ordinates.  She tries to get them from him but he's trying to glide the plane towards a big lake that's appeared up in front of us. As we glide downwards we start hitting tree-tops, then one breaks off the tail section.  We hit the water, hard!  And everything goes black.  When we wake up we find the pilot is dead, the plane is scrap, and we're only 4 feet from shore with the plane still above water as the depth is only about three feet.  WE seems to have broken his arm, FVR feels a thick liquid running down his leg on the inside of his BDU's and starts to panic, however he quits when he's relieved to find it's only blood.  The rest of us are suffering only from mild cuts, abraisions and bruises.  Okay Wolf-Pack, one of you take over from here! :EEK!:

----------


## wareagle69

*&*%*&%*&^&*%*&%*%*_*(&_^^%#^$%#%*((^)& that  *(^^&%^^%#$#$%@^%@ hurts. owl girl go find some small branches to help make a sling and splint please i can take you hurting my arm more than anyone else.
RIM go ahead and hit me in the face give me something to think about ohter than my arm. whose got a fire going got to strip and dry our clothes no time for modesty it gets a little cool here at night and the seven day forcast was clear skies and down to eight celsius at night. trax this is your neck of the woods any idea where we are?

----------


## wareagle69

seeing as how it is illeagal to fly in the north w/o a survival kit and also against all of our training we should be all right for a while provided they can figure out which way did he go.

----------


## owl_girl

Ok Im going to get some branches

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> *&*%*&%*&^&*%*&%*%*_*(&_^^%#^$%#%*((^)& that  *(^^&%^^%#$#$%@^%@ hurts. owl girl go find some small branches to help make a sling and splint please i can take you hurting my arm more than anyone else.
> RIM go ahead and hit me in the face give me something to think about ohter than my arm. whose got a fire going got to strip and dry our clothes no time for modesty it gets a little cool here at night and the seven day forcast was clear skies and down to eight celsius at night. trax this is your neck of the woods any idea where we are?


beat me to it. look over there WE,,,,,,"right cross" well he will be out for a bit. J/k thanx for the branches and cloth OG. WE we are going to have to set this. it is going to hurt you way more then me. :Smile:  how much of the tail section has broken off? Should Sarge and I go look for bagage while trax and the rest get a fire going to dry our stuff out?

----------


## wareagle69

okay if i start going into shock help me lay down loosen any restictive clothing and elevate my feet. sarge anyone hows the fire. who else is injured? I have emt training about 10 yrs ago so i might be a bit rusty but will give it a shot, feeling nuasous might hurl..

----------


## ryaninmichigan

WE at some point you must have descrided yourself. We woudl make a mess if we ever thru down. I am 6'4 250 carpenter...

----------


## Sarge47

> seeing as how it is illeagal to fly in the north w/o a survival kit and also against all of our training we should be all right for a while provided they can figure out which way did he go.


yeah, they always pack a survival kit in any airplane flying in the North, this one was back in the tail section which came down somewhere on the other side of the lake in the woods.  Maybe Trax or FVR can go hunt it down later on.  I've started a fire with my butane lighter from my pocket survival kit and homemade fire starter.  RiM, don't be so eager to hit him in the face, he's got a long memory.  Go gather some more wood,and get some long sticks for some kind of splint.  Owl girl, here's a couple of bandanas, tear one up in strips if you have to and use the other for the sling.  Also my 1st aid kit might help.  FVR, give WE a few snorts off that bottle of yours.  If it doesn't kill the pain maybe it'll shut him up.  WE, take this large Horse-capsule.  It's Vitimin "C" and it's natures anti-biotic. Then maybe Owl-Girl can help me with this "Noah's Tarp'.  Thing folds up smaller than a bread loaf but is 12'x12'.  We need to get Wareagle over by the fire but I'm not stripping him, that could be ugly!  Trax, what DID you hide in the luggage compartment, anyway?

----------


## wareagle69

6' 4" 220 head to toe tats and a plumber

----------


## owl_girl

Dont worry I already got the branches * tearing bandana into strips*

----------


## Sarge47

> beat me to it. look over there WE,,,,,,"right cross" well he will be out for a bit. J/k thanx for the branches and cloth OG. WE we are going to have to set this. it is going to hurt you way more then me. how much of the tail section has broken off? Should Sarge and I go look for bagage while trax and the rest get a fire going to dry our stuff out?


Okay we both posted at the same time, great!  Help get WE over by the fire and do what he asks.  Call me paranoid but my "survival bag" was under my seat and the 1st thing I grabbed before bailing out.  Take this "gallon coffee can and fill it about 3/4ths full of water from the lake and get it on the fire to start boiling.  I've got some tea bags so a good cup of hot tea will help take the edge off of things.  Trax, unpack your stuff and lay it out so's we know what you got.  Maybe FVR can give him a hand.  Let's secure our campsite before we do anything else.  It's gonna get dark soon and things should look better in the morning.  No food for 24 hours if you can help it.  FVR, please leave the booze alone, we need you clearheaded now.

----------


## wareagle69

yeah fvr let the eagle with the broken wing get a sip

----------


## FVR

Yo, WE, here try a little Turkey.

You have sutures in that first aid kit.  I knew I should have used that hard case, freak'n Kabar cut right through the leather and sliced my arse.  Owl Girl, ya gonna have to do it, git to sewing.

You want some Turkey first?

Thank goodness the second bottle did not bust.

Who wants a cigar?  Wait, let me go throw up first.

Ah, that's better.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Ok I rescind my joke. I would not have really punched you in that condition.  Anyway Sarge, WE fill us in. What do you want me to do? Get water? Done. fire done..Are the electronics in the plan wet? If so we might want to strip them out and dry them off.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

oh christ give me a hit of the turkey.

----------


## FVR

6' 4" and 250, you can have the whole damn bottle.  What the hell did I get myself into here?  Land of the freak'n giants?

----------


## FVR

Owl Girl, here is my second bottle.  Last thing I need is to get drunk and start a fight with these guys.

No, really, keep it for medicinal purposes.

Come on, somebody sew up my arse, I would but I can't see it.

What you laughing at WE, I hope that broken arm of yours is not the one you ........well.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> 6' 4" and 250, you can have the whole damn bottle.  What the hell did I get myself into here?  Land of the freak'n giants?


they grow them big in MI I am the runt. My bro is 6'10 270.........

----------


## owl_girl

FRV...Lol no one wants to go near your arseI think you deliberately stabbed it so you could make someone sew it.

----------


## FVR

Somebody's going to have to sew it.  Feels like maybe 6 / 7 stitches,  deliberately, I'm not going to be able to sit for a week.

Throw a shot of Turkey on it, my eyes will tear and just do it quick.  I promise no funny stuff.

----------


## owl_girl

> Somebody's going to have to sew it.  Feels like maybe 6 / 7 stitches,  deliberately, I'm not going to be able to sit for a week.
> 
> Throw a shot of Turkey on it, my eyes will tear and just do it quick.  I promise no funny stuff.


Trax will do it lol

----------


## FVR

What a bunch of chicken ****s, you're killing me, literally.LOL.  Tell ya what, I'm going to go find a mess of spider webs, I always find them when I'm hunting, well my face finds them.  I know there is some duct tape somewhere, can I get a few bandaides, please?

I want my bottle back.

----------


## owl_girl

Ok Im going to heat up my knife first, gota cauterize the flesh and all lol, youre a big guy you can handle it right? Just kidding  :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

Give me a tree branch to bite on, I'll be fine.

Promise, I won't scream when ya burn.  No way in hell, what with a 6'4" Ranger and another 6'4" Seal in camp, just not gonna happen.

Wait a minute, you did say knife, not machete right?

----------


## owl_girl

No no machete lol just a knife. Ok bend over

----------


## Sarge47

> Ok Im going to heat up my knife first, gota cauterize the flesh and all lol, youre a big guy you can handle it right? Just kidding


Putting the knife blade in the fire is strictly "Hollywood".  You risk losing the temper of the steel of your blade.  Just pour some of that Wild Turkey over the cut.  If the bleedings bad I'll take it from there.  FVR, you tell anybody about this I'm gonna hire somebody to steal your "Blunderbuss"!  I have a needle and some thin Monofilimant fishing line, pour some of the wild turkey over that stuff as well, and give him one of my Vit. "C" capsules too, should prevent infection.  Relax, FVR, I'm just a tad under 6'.   :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

Damn your hands are cold.


Side note,

Betcha we can use some of that plane wire for a series of critter traps.

Do you think we can pull that little plane on shore?

Did water get into the gas tank?

We need to get the battery out, pull out that radio and let it dry.

Guess we're gonna have to do something with the body.

----------


## Sarge47

> Side note,
> 
> Betcha we can use some of that plane wire for a series of critter traps.
> 
> Do you think we can pull that little plane on shore?
> 
> Did water get into the gas tank?
> 
> We need to get the battery out, pull out that radio and let it dry.
> ...


Can we square away the camp 1st?  I'm sure we can find away to pull that plane up on shore, then we'll look it over and see if those other things are there, will that be alright?

----------


## Sarge47

Did anybody notice what type of break WE has?  Green, hairline, simple, compound?  I didn't see any bone poking out through the skin, did anyone think to set it?  Aww, hey WE, This is gonna hurt.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

> Putting the knife blade in the fire is strictly "Hollywood".  You risk losing the temper of the steel of your blade.  Just pour some of that Wild Turkey over the cut.  If the bleedings bad I'll take it from there.  FVR, you tell anybody about this I'm gonna hire somebody to steal your "Blunderbuss"!  I have a needle and some thin Monofilimant fishing line, pour some of the wild turkey over that stuff as well, and give him one of my Vit. "C" capsules too, should prevent infection.  Relax, FVR, I'm just a tad under 6'.


I would not have really don that to him anyway, at least not when theres alternatives. I was just messen with him. :Big Grin:  

BTW hows your arse now FVR? Do you want to keep my pillow to sit on? You can have it.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

[QUOTE=ryaninmichigan;6498]thanx for the branches and cloth OG. WE we are going to have to set this. it is going to hurt you way more then me. :Smile:  QUOTE]



got it covered Sarge. Simple break NBD.

----------


## Sarge47

Good job RiM.  (unzips "war-bag")  Here, take my spare Ka-bar since you neglected to bring a large knife of your own.  You lose it or break it you bought it, and don't forget where you got it.  :Big Grin:   Strap it on and knock off some "green" branches on some of those pine trees and put them near the fire for a smoke signal in case we see a rescue aircraft.  If you don't mind maybe you and TRAX can bring the seat cushions over from the airplane, they should come loose to act as "flotation" devices.  We can use them as a "mattress" to keep us up off the ground at night and pull out by the fire when we're not sleeping.  This will protect us from one of the 5 heat loss mechinisms, namely "conduction".  Remember the anchronym: "S.T.O.P.". so once the camp is secure and we have enough wood to keep the fire going for awhile we need to sit down and talk, if you all agree. :Confused:

----------


## ryaninmichigan

secure camp and wood then talk. good

----------


## spiritman

And spiritman misses out on ANOTHER scenario! DANG IT

----------


## Sarge47

> And spiritman misses out on ANOTHER scenario! DANG IT


I'll write you in.  You were knocked unconcious, we moved you up by the fire and Owl-Girl is bringing you back with a bamdana dipped in the cool Lake water.  What gear did you bring? :Wink:

----------


## FVR

Owl Girl, you can keep the pillow, thanks anyway.

Ya know what would make a good smoke signal, one of them thar rubber tires on that non flying machine we came in on.  

What have we pulled from our bent up tin can?  Radio, battery, wires?

I'm hungry!  

What's on the spit, pilgrim?

I might be walking a little slow, but I'm walking.  Let's set some traps.

Curious, how many hours were we in the air and about how fast were we going?  Which way were we heading?  And the pilot better be glad he's dead, not filing a flight plan or keeping his flying death can maint. up.

Oh, did I say I'm hungry?

----------


## Sarge47

I don't know for sure how long we were flying because I don't know how long we were unconcious, and I don't know which direction because I wasn't watching the compass.  You can strip the plane if'n ya want.  Also we can set some snares as their's plenty of wiring in the plane.  Who do you want to go with you?  You should have a back-up person to help.  We also need somebody who's knowledgeable about the edible plants in this region.  If SM ever comes too he might help, who knows?  Owl-Girl knows her stuff about herbs, she should be good in the field.  I'd like to keep RiM with me to help get those cushions out of the plane, if you don't mind!  Maybe we can think of a way to get that busted-up wreck up on shore, we need to get into that luggage compartment as well as get to the gas tank and get one of those tires, although I think I see one of them busted off a few feet from the plane.

----------


## FVR

Sure thang.

Since you want RiM, how bout Trax and I pull some wires and set some traps for critters.

I'm on the radio, going to pull it along with the radio and a few fuses.  May try to wire it straight to the battery and give it a try.  May need to use some wire, run it through trees for an antenna?

Once I do this, someone at camp can get on it, hopefully the bat. last a little while.

We either go out and set traps, hunt, or look for berries.  To do all at once will be useless.  

Trax, you any good at snares?  I figure if'n we set up enough with all this wire, we are bound to catch something.  

We can also look for a few good sticks for spears.  Hell, we have enough knives.  

Anybody have a pad and pen?  we can make a crude map locating any berry bushes and such.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

there should be more then enough wire thru the plane. What about the sit down and talk? guess were past that. I watched a local hunting show here on pbs to night got down to 36f they were where we are. chicken lake? golden eagle lodge? ringe a bell trax? they caught some amazing pike.........

----------


## FVR

Sarge,

You can sit down, I'll stand. Hahahahahaha.............

----------


## owl_girl

> I don't know for sure how long we were flying because I don't know how long we were unconcious, and I don't know which direction because I wasn't watching the compass.  You can strip the plane if'n ya want.  Also we can set some snares as their's plenty of wiring in the plane.  Who do you want to go with you?  You should have a back-up person to help.  We also need somebody who's knowledgeable about the edible plants in this region.  If SM ever comes too he might help, who knows?  Owl-Girl knows her stuff about herbs, she should be good in the field.  I'd like to keep RiM with me to help get those cushions out of the plane, if you don't mind!  Maybe we can think of a way to get that busted-up wreck up on shore, we need to get into that luggage compartment as well as get to the gas tank and get one of those tires, although I think I see one of them busted off a few feet from the plane.


Id be happy to help but I doubt I know any more then you guys. From what Ive seen a lot of the people on this forum know a lot about plants. Im very interested in the subject of plants and Ive picked up a few things but Im not an expert. 

Hey I got some fishing hooks and line we could try to catch something.

----------


## FVR

Owl Girl,

Ya may want to look under rocks and in a few dead trees for grubs, worms, and other fish food to bait them thar hooks.

----------


## owl_girl

> Owl Girl,
> 
> Ya may want to look under rocks and in a few dead trees for grubs, worms, and other fish food to bait them thar hooks.


Lol of course

----------


## wareagle69

there isn't much difference between manitoba and ontario heck we might still be in ontario close to thunder bay so the plants there won't be much different then what i have learned on, but lets wait for the morning the fall is still warm i say we try to locate the tail section of the plane and find the rest of our gear. try to stay warm need lot's of wood and some pine boughs to keep us off the ground, come first light we'll make a tea and then look for the rest of the plane, how's that bump on SM head someone should stay wake with him at night and not let him sleep more than an hour at a time so we can all take a shift..

----------


## Sarge47

RiM:  I think we did talk, FVR said what he & WE are gonna do, and they sound the most qualified for the job.  That radio idea ain't half bad.  Do you need any help? 

TRAX, where the dickens are you, I need to know what you hid in that luggage compartment. If you want any coffee you have better brought it, did anyone else?  I'm a tea man myself.  I don't think this group needs a leader, just let everybody do what they're good at.

FVR, take who ever else you want.  I don't know if SM's gonna make it or not, can't get him to wake up at all!  RiM said he saw some rabbit sign and trails when he was out gathering wood.  I Got an MRE you can have if you need it, I can stand to lose a few lbs. and anyway the stench of that dead pilot is not helping my appetite at all.  I'm working on a kitchen and sleeping quarters over here.  We'll save your Wild Turkey for medicinal purposes if that' all right with you.  Anybody got any extra water bottles?  We need to keep boiling water and storing it, we got several people going to get real thirsty soon, especially the guys who drank the alcohol.  Gotta wonder if moving the plane will be worth the energy spent doing it.

Owl Girl, fishing is a great idea; have you ever done any fly-fishing?

----------


## wareagle69

I don't know about anyone else but do you realize we just survived a plane crash now i know we have been getting by on adrenaline but i have just experience adrenaline dump i hurt and I'm exhausted so I'm calling it a night let's sort this out in the morning when we are all better rested.

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't know about anyone else but do you realize we just survived a plane crash now i know we have been getting by on adrenaline but i have just experience adrenaline dump i hurt and I'm exhausted so I'm calling it a night let's sort this out in the morning when we are all better rested.


RiM did a great job pulling out all those seat cushions for mattress pads; stretch out and lay down, catch some Z's...No cuddling with Owl Girl without her permission of course! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

> Owl Girl, fishing is a great idea; have you ever done any fly-fishing?


When I was a kid I think I tried it but with no luck. I havent fished in about two years.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sarge47

> When I was a kid I think I tried it but with no luck. I havent fished in about two years.


Do you know what a trot line is? :Confused:

----------


## owl_girl

> Do you know what a trot line is?


I do nowI googled it. But Ive never made one before.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

"I can skin a buck and run a trout line."

----------


## Sarge47

> "I can skin a buck and run a trout line."


Show Owl Girl how to run a trout line.  Here's the line, some "split-shot" and a bunch of "snelled hooks".  Maybe we can catch a few fish to go along with whatever else we can get.  Anybody know how to make a "deer snare"? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

Ok so I sent a message to spiritman telling him he was unconscious in this thread and to wake up if he wants to play. Hopefully hell notice it because I dont think hes been checking this thread.  :Confused:

----------


## Sarge47

> Ok so I sent a message to spiritman telling him he was unconscious in this thread and to wake up if he wants to play. Hopefully hell notice it because I dont think hes been checking this thread.


Otherwise I'm going to have to kill him off.  Since he was one of the ones originally who wanted to learn about group survival I thought he would enjoy this. :Confused:

----------


## owl_girl

> Otherwise I'm going to have to kill him off.  Since he was one of the ones originally who wanted to learn about group survival I thought he would enjoy this.


You might want to hold that off until after the weekend, a lot of people arent active on here on the weekends.

----------


## Sarge47

> You might want to hold that off until after the weekend, a lot of people arent active on here on the weekends.


I'll hold off for awhile. :Wink:

----------


## ryaninmichigan

so anyways....I am pulling up some nice samlon

----------


## Sarge47

FVR will be happy, he didn't have to drag his wounded butt all through the woods looking for "Brer Rabbit".  Did you show Owl Girl how to use a trot line?  When DEET comes around he can help you with the radio, battery, and wires.  I had fire watch for the last 6 hours, I'm gonna cop some "Z's".  Wake me when you find TRAX, we need his input on what's in the luggage compartment. :Confused:

----------


## FVR

Never had a Samlon, must be one of them thar Cananadian fish.

I'll have a couple more little critters for breakfast tomm. morning.  

The radio and battery are pulled.  I have connected the radio up to the battery and put an inline fuse to both leads.  Found a couple more fuses in the cockpit.  

Someone can start calling on the thing while in camp tomm.  Lets pull those tires, they make a hell of alot of smoke and will burn forever.

Make sure Owl Girl has a blanket, don't want her to freeze with that little sheet she has.

I'm going to sleep, my butt hurts.  But it's healing, musta been that turkey that did it.

----------


## owl_girl

Thanks FVR but I brought a blanket this time lol
Have you really never eat salmon before?

----------


## FVR

I've eaten salmon, love the salmon.  I smoke it out back.  I've just never had samlon.  Just thought it was a bit funny, smoked samlon anyone?

----------


## owl_girl

> I've eaten salmon, love the salmon.  I smoke it out back.  I've just never had samlon.  Just thought it was a bit funny, smoked samlon anyone?


Oh Im dyslexic so I totally didnt notice that lol

----------


## FVR

LOL or is it LOL?

----------


## owl_girl

> LOL or is it LOL?


Things like that can really mess with my head.  :Big Grin:

----------


## owl_girl

Ok so where is trax and spiritman? Did they just fall off the face of the planet? :Confused:

----------


## survivalhike

I've been looking at your senario every so often just out of curriosity and thinking about trying out for the next one.  I didn't think I would be able to handle it, but now that you guys are eating smoked salmon after starting out passing around the Wild Turkey bottle...I think I would do just fine.  All you need to do is have someone make an FM radio out of the stuff in the engine compartment, and build me a 3 bedroom 2 bath shelter, and I'll be joining the cruise. LOL

----------


## ryaninmichigan

I think everyone is dead.............

----------


## Sarge47

> I think everyone is dead.............


...We're just sleeping.  TRAX is lost, Spiritman's in a coma, WE's  gone...somewhere.  I'm lateraling the ball here to anybody, go with it! :Wink:

----------


## FVR

No, just sleeping alot.  My butt is healing but it hurts.  I already hardwired the radio to the battery, even used a few fuses.  The camp dwellers I assumed would be on the radio trying to call in a mayday.

Have one rubber tire pulled and it's sitting next to the fire just incase we see or hear a plane or helo.

I guess the weathers just been so great that we all thought we were on vacation.  I have lost a wee bit of weight.

----------


## FVR

Oh wait, my cell is ringing.

----------


## owl_girl

> Oh wait, my cell is ringing.


Lol are you serious?

----------


## FVR

Ooops, wrong number.  Freak'n sales calls, I told him to not call back.

----------


## Sarge47

> Ooops, wrong number.  Freak'n sales calls, I told him to not call back.


No more "Turkey" for you! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spiritman

Owe... my head really hurts.... where am I and why am I so hungry?! 

Glad I came to before I was murdered! No thanks to you sarge! ... except for writing me in...

----------


## Sarge47

> Owe... my head really hurts.... where am I and why am I so hungry?! 
> 
> Glad I came to before I was murdered! No thanks to you sarge! ... except for writing me in...


Well, it could be worse, you could have a broken arm or a cut-up butt.  Owl girl will be bringing you something to eat, hope yo like Salmon. :Cool:

----------


## FVR

Not salmon, samlon.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> Not salmon, samlon.




You getting every penny out of that typo :Big Grin:

----------


## owl_girl

Yay he lives  :Big Grin: .  Here ya go some salmon and you better have a drink of water too. For some reason even though were crashed and stranded in the middle of nowhere the salmon seems to make it all ok lol.

----------


## Sarge47

> Yay he lives .  Here ya go some salmon and you better have a drink of water too. For some reason even though were crashed and stranded in the middle of nowhere the salmon seems to make it all ok lol.


No one else has offered much in the way of "Duty Lists" so here goes.  We've got plenty of water from the lake, as well as Salmon.   How about "cut-butt"...er...FVR and WE . go out in the woods, set snares, find wild edibles, and see if they can find TRAX; I think he may have wandered off.  They might also want to go try to find the survival kit that was in the plane, it should have some kind of an emergency transponder.

As soon as SM's able, RiM can use him keeping the wood stocked up.  Right now this fire has  great potential as a signal and I'd like to keep it going.  Owl-girl, see if you can bring DEET around next, okay?  I'm going to try to get into that luggage compartment.  It looks like it jammed on crashing.  Did you bring anything SM? :Confused:

----------


## owl_girl

Alright, is there anything else you want me to do?

----------


## Sarge47

> Alright, is there anything else you want me to do?


If you can leave DEET alone for a bit maybe you can help RiM and SM get more wood, it takes a lot to keep the fire going :Wink:

----------


## DEET

I'm not going to be able to assist in this scenario, my house burned down saturday night and I don't have the time to play on the computer right now.

----------


## Sarge47

> I'm not going to be able to assist in this scenario, my house burned down saturday night and I don't have the time to play on the computer right now.


That sucks!  Just know that the wolf Pack is pulling for you!  I hope everyone came out of it okay!

----------


## owl_girl

> I'm not going to be able to assist in this scenario, my house burned down saturday night and I don't have the time to play on the computer right now.


Wow Im really sorry to hear that  :Frown:

----------


## ryaninmichigan

sorry i just walked to town and got a hotdog. i am back now.

----------


## Sarge47

> sorry i just walked to town and got a hotdog. i am back now.


Do NOT, repeat, NOT eat the poppys, okay?  I don't care what WE said, he was joking! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

I have reason to believe someone has been smoking Sarges hemp rope  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## ryaninmichigan

sorry sarge this is going no where. I wish itwould have

----------


## Sarge47

> sorry sarge this is going no where. I wish itwould have


I agree, I was hoping for more input from some of the others.  We can do one of two things:  1.)  Try to keep it going by adding some stuff, or, 2.)  End it now.  I'll go along with whatever you all decide.  If you shut it down maybe we should wait for a bit, then try #3, perhaps started by someone else.

However, this is what real survival is all about.  It's not about the next movie or "Survivaldude" episode. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    In a real survival situation you secure a safe area, treat the wounded, bury the dead, salvage everything you can, and assign duties in order to keep people's minds from setting into a negative funk about the desperate situation they're in.  In every situation you must decide to do one of two things; stay or go.  We decided to stay.  This, then is going to become a rather boring routine until rescue shows up.  Boredom is on of those "7 deadly enemies", remember?  In our scenario everybody worked together, even though some were more independent than others they were also working for the common good of the group.  I would call this the "dream group", which is to say that in a real "group survival" situation none of us would be as blessed with  other folks as savvy as we are about surviving.  In a real situation our knowledge might shove us into a leadership position by virtue of that knowledge.  (notice, I didn't say "elevate us into...)  The thread is now open for voting on weather to continue or not with me remaining nuetral. :Cool:

----------


## owl_girl

Well if we can keep it interesting then Id vote to keep it going but whatever you guys want to do Im ok with. I think we kind of put a hold on things because some of the people were missing, trex is still missing and it seems a little uncharacteristic that hed post in the beginning of the scenario like that and then just disappear and never come back to check the replies  :Confused: .

----------


## Sarge47

> Well if we can keep it interesting then Id vote to keep it going but whatever you guys want to do Im ok with. I think we kind of put a hold on things because some of the people were missing, trex is still missing and it seems a little uncharacteristic that hed post in the beginning of the scenario like that and then just disappear and never come back to check the replies .


Why don't we put this on hold for a bit rather than end it just yet.  Here's an idea, we get two groups out of one.  Our group at the lake by the plane and WE, FVR, & TRAX (when he comes back) go out exploring and run into some trouble.  This would add the complication that now we at the lake have to come to a decision; do we go looking, or stay where we are.  Any thoughts or other ideas? :Confused:

----------


## spiritman

Yeah sorry I haven't been around to add anything, i've had a crazy week. i'll try and get on more but it's still going wild  :Frown:

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I'll join only if I get to sit in 1st class. I have never flown first class and it would be nice to see what it is like! 

Don

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

count me in too (though I hates to fly )

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

knife(2)                      
zlite pad
stuff bag/ pillow
8\10 tarpblastmatch
strike force
scout swedish fire steel
burning glass tinder box
flint n steel
fire piston
extra char n chaga
2 bags red ceder tinder
2 lg.trash bags
leathermen wave
diamond sharpener
compass
50'paracord
50'nylon(3/8)rope
trangia solo kit
spork
alcohol
small firstaid 
mini maglite
hatchet
survival kit 
polorguard mummy bag
clothes 
food

----------


## Beo

> knife(2)                      
> zlite pad
> stuff bag/ pillow
> 8\10 tarpblastmatch
> strike force
> scout swedish fire steel
> burning glass tinder box
> flint n steel
> fire piston
> ...


Damn, taken enough. What u need a pillow for? And isn't this a survival kit to begin with?

----------

